# My little boy growing up....



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neelix is just about 10 1/2 months old now...... He's starting to look like a grownup cat and not a kitten. Weirdly, he's got the shortest neck I've never seen. The thinnest collars are too wide for my little no neck monster.


Feeling playful in the sun!




Feeling annoyed 'cause I keep poking his fat little bum to make him look at the camera.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw! What a handsome young kitty! 

He's got stunning eyes! Too cute with his stubby little neck and mischievous expression :mrgreen:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww Neelix is adorable. Actually all three are and the stories about MowMow always make me laugh.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is handsome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, that second picture is awesome! Great gorgeous profile pic!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a HANDSOME young man Neelix is! His eyes are just amazing. I just LOVE black cats so much!! :love2


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Neelix, you are indeed growing up! And what a Handsome Lad, you are!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow time goes so fast. What a gorgeous boy Neelix is.
Its only another week till we have had Kiki for the year. It feels like she has always been here but at the same time it seems like yesterday she was in the bathroom safe room and Lulu was an unhappy girl about it.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is so handsome!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I, too, love the second pic! You're a great catmom, Krissy! He's grown up quite well, I must say!

Did he ever grow out of his black smoke coloring? I'm having a difficult time telling by those pictures, and I know how hard it is to capture black cats on cameras well.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll try to get some pictures, he's a very strange color. He also still has the weird blue eye thing when he's in indoor light. Bluer around the iris in a noticeable circle then turning to very green outside that circle. The vet was baffled as well, she checked his eyes closely thinking there might be something wrong with them but she said they looked healthy and he seems to see just fine.

He looks black at first glance but in bright sun he is noticeably browner than black (especially around his muzzle and on his flanks).... but if you rub his fur the wrong way he's a light gray for most of the hair shaft and turns to black at the tips. 

I really don't know what to actually call his color....


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They grow up so quickly. He was the cutest kitten and now a handsome youngster. He and Mow Mow could model :0


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> He also still has the weird blue eye thing when he's in indoor light. Bluer around the iris in a noticeable circle then turning to very green outside that circle.


Awesome!  Jasper's eyes are like this too, albeit turning to pale gold instead of green. It's so cool to see what eyes like this look like in different lighting conditions and times of day!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

'Dis MowMow

I sneak my picture in while mom at work 'cause I WAY cuter than that dumbo kitten head.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness, he grew up so quickly! It feels like just yesterday he was a little growing kitten with a chubby belly.  He is filling out so nicely! SUCH a handsome cat!

LOL OMG - That picture of MowMow is adorable!  Love his adorable face!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, Mow, you *are* cuter than DKH!!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

What a handsome little lad!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's still got that kitten cute about him.  Love his eyes!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor kid, when he looks at me like this I can't help but to kiss his little face!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I call that "The Adoring Look"!
My Mr.Jazzy has perfected that look, and I can never resist either!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Krissy: Hope all is well. Neelix is a sweetheart!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Susan! It's so great to see you back!! How are Muffs and Abby? Our favorite Raggies!

And just because he's so darn cute I took a video of MowMow with Christmas 'soft'. The sun was shining in the bedroom window right on 'soft'.

He gets so... Zen

http://youtu.be/b6N-ZeJPP7o

ETA: The nose scratch is from Book, MowMow was chasing him this morning and Book got in a swipe.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a beautiful face - love the "Please?" head tilt. 

YouTube hates me again. Hopefully I'll get to see the video at some point...


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

He is a beauty!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Susan! It's so great to see you back!! How are Muffs and Abby? Our favorite Raggies!
> 
> And just because he's so darn cute I took a video of MowMow with Christmas 'soft'. The sun was shining in the bedroom window right on 'soft'.
> 
> ...


 Aww...MowMow is such a doll! And there's nothing so relaxing as watching a cat kneading.

Muffs and Abby are doing well. Muffs is still a bit neurotic, but adorable...and she still refuses to sit on my lap. Abby still likes to chat and she gets away with most things because she's so darn cute! Muffs will be 6 years old tomorrow. I can't believe they're both almost 6. It seems like only yesterday that I adopted them!


----------

